# Montecristo Sublimes



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

I know these are being released this month but when exactly I do not know. Does anyone know when the exact release date of these are? A friend of mine had a promotional one at an event earlier in the year and said they were a must try.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

No idea.

But if he was really a friend he would have gotten one for you!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

They might be out already....I got an e-mail..... $$$


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh boy do they sound tasty. :dr


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

They are gonna be expensive!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

RedBaron said:


> They are gonna be expensive!


Yeah they are... I think I might wait a bit before I pick any up... have too much else on the plate right now... :hn


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

They are out at least in some places but your looking at 40 + per cigar.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

K Baz said:


> They are out at least in some places but your looking at 40 + per cigar.


40 a cigar!??!!?

I don't know if i can rationalize a purchase like that...


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Wow, how surreptitious. Just thinking about my next box purchase, when these would be out and how/when they would factor in. Could someone explain what usually happens with price and availability of these EL's over time from the initial release? I imagine there may not be a 'usual', but a good guess will suffice. In other words, is it risky to wait and see if the price drops from initial release because often they become hard to find or more expensive (or both)?


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I am going to have to pass, I draw the line at $38 per stick!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> They might be out already....I got an e-mail..... $$$


Not enough $$$ in that statement. :hn


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Not enough $$$ in that statement. :hn


Yup...once again HSA has priced me out of the market...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> They are gonna be expensive!


Atleast from the one that sent out the email.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Not enough $$$ in that statement. :hn





RPB67 said:


> Atleast from the one that sent out the email.


:tpd: You can say that again!! :r


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm not sure what place sent it, but some of the initial places that have received them are usually MUCH more expensive than other sources.. I would assume that if you're looking at $40 a stick at these places, you'd look at way less when there's more out there.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I am holding off I have found 2 sources that want 450 $ for a not so special box of 10. Now if we look there are still plenty of Monte past years of the ELs out there. 2005 I was looking at buying yesterday are 209 $ for a box of 10.

Those that have to be first sometimes pay for the privledge me I will buy 2 boxes of the 2005s and wait.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

As good as they might be, I have a really hard time paying that type of money for any stick. Hopefully, they can be found cheaper. :2


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Golfman said:


> I know these are being released this month but when exactly I do not know. Does anyone know when the exact release date of these are? A friend of mine had a promotional one at an event earlier in the year and said they were a must try.


I only know of one source that has them and they're charging $450 for a box of 10. :hn


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

BengalMan said:


> I only know of one source that has them and they're charging $450 for a box of 10. :hn


Damn... that is even higher than I expected lol... glad I decided to wait!:r


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

The vendor that sent out that email is full of :BS


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Sandman said:


> The vendor that sent out that email is full of :BS


It's his keen eye for fakes.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

They were priced @ $250 or so in Italy, so I wouldn't be surprised to see these go anywhere from $225 to $300 per 10ct.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Sandman
> The vendor that sent out that email is full of :BS





rack04 said:


> It's his keen eye for fakes.


Classic!!! :r


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

wilblake said:


> They were priced @ $250 or so in Italy, so I wouldn't be surprised to see these go anywhere from $225 to $300 per 10ct.


That's more like it. Still not cheap, but easier to pull the trigger on a box.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry, Che, I am not ever going to spend that much on a cigar. It better come with a gold plated leaf in each bunch for that kind of money. This is just more reason to hate ELs, and I DO. I am thinking that I will never buy one, ever. I know one man can't make a difference to HSA, and SOMEONE will be buying alot of these, but I am done. Haven't bought since 02, and I am not going to buy these. I understand that to truly milk every dollar out of the marrket, HSA has to do this kind of echelon pricing, but I'll repeat the same old statement here now. FIRST GET YOUR OTHER FREAKING CIGARS IN LINE BEFORE COMING OUT WITH SOMETHING THAT IS SUPPOSED TO BE BETTER! Now they have almost achieved a milestone in return to quality materials, now if we could have distinct blends, that would be nice. Construction is coming along a little behind schedule, but is an improvement over 5 years ago, anyway.


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

ucla695 said:


> That's more like it. Still not cheap, but easier to pull the trigger on a box.


:tpd:


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

They will be cheaper eventually.

IMO these are going to be worth picking up :2


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't imagine there is a long line waiting to buy that box at $450. This about the same price cohiba sublimes are going for right now? I wouldn't be surprised if the price on the same box is less in the next email. Regardless I'll never buy from the guy.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

khubli said:


> I don't imagine there is a long line waiting to buy that box at $450. This about the same price cohiba sublimes are going for right now? I wouldn't be surprised if the price on the same box is less in the next email. Regardless I'll never buy from the guy.


 :tpd:.. Don't give in to the hype machine, just wait a little bit longer and get them at a reasonable price


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

chenvt said:


> :tpd:.. Don't give in to the hype machine, just wait a little bit longer and get them at a reasonable price


You are right, but let me assure you Ji is not buying the hype machine. The vendor in question is taking advantage and I guarantee Ji knows this. The Monte Sublimes will be priced waaaaaay less than $450.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Sandman said:


> You are right, but let me assure you Ji is not buying the hype machine. The vendor in question is taking advantage and I guarantee Ji knows this. The Monte Sublimes will be priced waaaaaay less than $450.


Oh no doubt, Ji knows what he's doing.. Was saying 'hype machine" as a general comment for all who read


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

What a glorious day. I _was _having a pretty rotten day; visit to the dentist and extra work to do tonight. Then I got into my office and checked my email...... and the choir in my head began to sing! 
Oh happy day! 



This is all just FYI


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Just dead sexxy!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

landhoney said:


> Just dead sexxy!
> View attachment 9769
> 
> View attachment 9768


NICE... let us know how they smoke if you burn one! If they are quite nice I will have to add that to the very long list of things to get! :r


----------



## Spud2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Patience young grasshoppers! The Monte Sublime EL's have dropped to $210 at some vendors. They will come in under $200 before they rise again as availabilty becomes an issue in 12 months or so (these aren't RE's, every vendor will have them). The first vendors to get the new releases always fleece the heard, you should remember that and not frequent there door step, unless your into that kind of thing. :ss


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

Spud2 said:


> Patience young grasshoppers! The Monte Sublime EL's have dropped to $210 at some vendors. They will come in under $200 before they rise again as availabilty becomes an issue in 12 months or so (these aren't RE's, every vendor will have them). The first vendors to get the new releases always fleece the heard, you should remember that and not frequent there door step, unless your into that kind of thing. :ss


I'm happy with the price I paid, on par with your quote above. If the price comes down that will be great when/if I buy more. This is my first go 'round with the LE's and I did not want to miss my Monte's so I didn't chance it. 

OT - Somebody needs to report on those Cuaba's....my spider sense is tingling.


----------

